# Are Those Martial Arts Good Together??



## AdhamPitbullKabil (May 12, 2016)

so im a 14 year old boxing silver medalist, first place on the state twice and a bodybuilding gold medalist 

 i started boxing a year ago i was getting bullied ..... so i joined boxing to be able to beat the guys that bullied me after 2 months i was upgraded to the semi-top team (*the coach said i have a deadly right hook for a 14 year old guy*) so i noticed that i was very wrong for taking boxing as just a thing to defend myself and since then boxing turned out to be my life and i rarely use it outside the gym just in emergencies so i now have plenty of free time and i've seen some vids of aikido and im _*OBSESSED*_ I also love judo 

so is it a good combination (JUDO/BOXING/AIKIDO?)


----------



## MAfreak (May 12, 2016)

no matter what styles you combine - its always good. especially when they are very different from each other, like in your example, because you learn a wide spectrum of techniques.


----------



## AdhamPitbullKabil (May 12, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> no matter what styles you combine - its always good. especially when they are very different from each other, like in your example, because you learn a wide spectrum of techniques.


thanks man thats the first ever reply on this forum and it was very helpful


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 12, 2016)

Some here who do boxing and one or both of the other MA you mention, may be able to give you reasons to disagree with me.  And they would know best, since I don't do any of the three.  But I think boxing and Aikido should mix well.  You probably would not wish to do a striking art since they will teach you striking with all parts of your body.  Since it would seem boxing would be your art to wish to advance in, you might learn things that were used instinctively, that would be illegal in boxing.

Judo would also be good imho, and not conflict too much if at all with boxing.


----------



## AdhamPitbullKabil (May 12, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Some here who do boxing and one or both of the other MA you mention, may be able to give you reasons to disagree with me.  And they would know best, since I don't do any of the three.  But I think boxing and Aikido should mix well.  You probably would not wish to do a striking art since they will teach you striking with all parts of your body.  Since it would seem boxing would be your art to wish to advance in, you might learn things that were used instinctively, that would be illegal in boxing.
> 
> Judo would also be good imho, and not conflict too much if at all with boxing.


thanks man im going to sign up for aikido now but imma take my time to think about judo


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 12, 2016)

I don't think you will be unhappy, but you might want to wait a bit to see if anyone who boxes and takes one of the other arts comes in with useful information.


----------



## lklawson (May 12, 2016)

AdhamPitbullKabil said:


> so is it a good combination (JUDO/BOXING/AIKIDO?)


Yes, Boxing + Judo is a very good combination.  It's considered a "classic."

In fact, Judo-like grapples and throws used to be a standard part of boxing before the Marquis of Queensberry screwed it all up.

One example:






Apparently someone wrote a whole book on the subject:
Banned from Boxing, The forgotten grappling techniques of classic pugilism, 2nd Edition by Kirk Lawson (Paperback) - Lulu


Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (May 12, 2016)

AdhamPitbullKabil said:


> thanks man im going to sign up for aikido now but imma take my time to think about judo


I do all three.  I'm yudansha in both Aikido and Judo and teach/practice old style boxing.  

Go with Judo + Boxing before Aikido + Boxing.  Not that Aikido is "bad" but rather Judo mixes much better.

My professional opinion here.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## AdhamPitbullKabil (May 12, 2016)

Alright I Think Imma Go For The Three Of Them


----------



## Buka (May 15, 2016)

I think they can all mix well. Just depends on how you stir them. Just have fun training and you'll do great.


----------



## jks9199 (May 15, 2016)

One thing to keep in mind... aikido is much slower to learn than boxing.  Judo is often taught in a more direct manner, more similar to what you're used to in your boxing gym.  I'm not saying that one is better than the other -- just that the difference is worth considering.


----------



## Langenschwert (May 15, 2016)

You can't do much better than Judo (or wrestling) plus boxing. Peanut butter and chocolate, MA-style. Admittedly, I'm biased because in addition to HEMA, our club does modern combatives of which bare-knuckle boxing is a foundational skill, and I do Judo on my off-nights. I would also like to get into catch-wrestling. My judo sensei has a Muay Thai and Aikido background too.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 15, 2016)

Another vote for boxing + judo. However I have limited understanding of Aikido, so I will not comment directly on that art. You would be missing kicking. I would think MT + Judo would be ideal as it adds knees and kicks.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (May 26, 2016)

Imho they all mix well whatevr combos u choose


----------

